# Advice?Burstner/Hymer/Barrons



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Thinking of getting a new Burstner Solano 615 or Hymer Tramp 654, low profile, coachbuilt (A class too pricey). Has anyone got either of these models, or could anyone comment on reliability of Hymer/Burstner, or alert us to glitches with them?
Also any comments on Barrons (Burstner dealer). Won't ask about Brownhills (Hymer)!
Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi you two
Are you going to the Peterborough show? There should be plenty of vans to look at there and many dealers to chose from. You may even get a bargain :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good luck in your search......

Keith


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi we bought our first m/home from Barrons. They were OK with us. Second m/home (both Burstners) we bought at the Peterborough show from Becks a small family firm in Norfolk. The service was more personal and the trade in on my old van was excellent also the one we bought was £2000 cheaper than 3 others at the show. Very pleased with Burstner only one minor fault and that was with the Fiat side...sorted no problem.

http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/index.php


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

In the latest Burstner price guide the Solano T615 costs between £39.750 and £43,610. A Burstner Aviano i670 which has similar layout costs between 42,050 and 45,910. These are list prices and at the NEC show they were doing 9% off and a free awning. I bought a i675G from Southdowns in Portsmouth 2 weeks after the show with loads of extras for £44,500 which represented a 10% saving off the list price. Im expecting delivery in June.

Off all the vans at the NEC show I thought the Burstners were the best build quality - we went looking to buy a Hymer.

Whatever you buy - enjoy  

Happy hunting, and dont forget to haggle!

Bubblehead


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Barrons*

Hello

MHFer ASGARD has a Burstner and I believe he bought it at Barrons.

Maybe send him a PM for any comments about Barrons in case he does not see this thread.

Russell


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

We bought a Burstner Delphin 686, excellant motor home, good build quality on the 3 litre Renault base. Some times the dealers let you down. The PDI is usually done by somebody with a blindfold on and their hands tied behind their backs. Sold it to us with a knackered habitation battery and the frost protection valve held open by a cloths peg. We still use the cloths peg on the valve though.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi, you lot have been busy while we've been offline! Many thanks for all the responses.

Keith, was going to P'brgh as day visitor but was put off by Barrons who said there were mostly secondhand vans there and not much new. May have to rethink?
ksebruce, so you bought Burstners twice, you must think they're ok. Not heard of Becks - will see what they've got, thanks for link too.
bubblehead, 10% would be a good saving! Will look up Southdowns website. Won't start haggling until sure what we want!
Russell, thanks for tip! Are you still in lovely Italy? Will pm ASGARD if he doesn't see thread.
2Dreamers, we're thinking of going for the new Fiat. Sounds like you bought secondhand and, apart from initial niggles, it's lasted well, so that's reassuring.

Do I gather Burstners win over Hymer?

steles


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Burstner are now part of the Hymer group. We have a Burstner 747 and feel it is well built.
Our m/h was purchased new from Barrons in Kent and although we bought it privately (2nd hand), we have it serviced (Hab) at Barrons in Coppell. The m/h service manager Paul is 1st class to deal with. He spent at least an hour showing me around our m/h and explaining how everything worked (even though i didn't buy it from them).


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks, Frank. Nice to hear positive feedback re Barrons and Burstner. Have spoken to, and hoping to go to Coppull today to look at a 615. Went to Barrons Darlington on way back from hols up north last week, and they've obviously got some sort of intranet 'cos Coppull already knew about us! Was impressed that Darlington sales were not at all pushy.
steles


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Steles,
We actually bought new (Burstner Delphin on Renault) in 2006.
One thing we did notice when weighing up the Burstner against the Hymer was that many things come as standard with the Burstner that are extras with the Hymer. By the time we added it up to a comparative spec the Hymers were more expensive.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We bought our new bessacarr from Barrons in Kent. Had 2 or 3 problems one of which was gas regulator trouble. They sorted it out very quick.

Phil


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

had hectic weekend - Coppull, Preston, Darlington, Lowdham, Newark! Very little 2007 stock left to choose from in size/layout we're looking at, which makes if difficult. Seems no more being ordered in, and prices go up for 2008 (and px of ours would go down), if dealers to be believed.
2Dreamers, agree Hymer appear more expensive and couldn't work out how they arrived at their base price anyway in relation to printed price lists!
Phil, if the only problem you had was a gas regulator then that's not bad, is it?
Barrons do seem nicer to deal with than Brownhill or Hymer Uk, but the right mh to choose is always a compromise - no one version has all the features you want, and they're so darned expensive! Real headache.
sure we'll reach the right decision soon, though.
thanks for all help
steles


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Steles,
Have a look at Becks Motor Homes web site they seem to have a few Burstners on there forecourt, might be worth a browse.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

2dreamers, you're right. Played around with their website and found some new ones not noticed before. Thanks
steles


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Cotswold motorhomes had a good selection of Burstners in stock at easter. Including 2 avianos. They are near Cheltenham just to the west of the M5

Bubblehead


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

After all your input, thought you might like an update. We've signed on the dotted line for a Burstner Solano T615 at Barrons, Darlington. Not agreed collection date yet as have to organise the funds! Was v difficult decison and will be really sorry to say goodbye to our Cavarno. Thanks once again for all your useful advice.
steles


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Steles. Good choice. We collected our new Solano T615 on 1st May 8) 

So far so good   

Graham


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Graham
fingers crossed we have made right decision. where did you get yours from (notice you're from Notts)? please feel free to share any tips with us - all mhs have quirks which don't usually reveal themselves till you start using them!!
steles


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Steles

Ours came from Elite Motorhomes at Banbury. Not exactly local to us but we ordered at NEC last October.

We had a short trip out for the day at the weekend but we will not have a chance for a proper trip for a couple of weeks yet. This is our first Motorhome and we have lots to learn but very pleased so far

Graham


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

*Update Burstner/Barrons*

Graham
not heard of Elite,Banbury. you've had quite a wait if you ordered @ NEC, but at least you were able to choose fabric, bits and pieces,etc. they're not making any more this year, so we had to hunt round to find dealers with them in stock. hope you enjoy the mh experience as well as your Solano.
steles


----------

